# SPAMMERS



## fubar57 (Apr 6, 2013)

Nine of the retards online at 12:30PM. That has got to be a record.

Geo


----------



## Airframes (Apr 7, 2013)

Just a shame that these retards can't use the intelligence they obviously have, in operating a computer, to put to better use. Maybe they needed a good smack when they were younger ....


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 7, 2013)

Would slap them into a different religion, from what they already are, or a different race....f*cktards!


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 7, 2013)

Well, you have to put it into perspective here...

If it wasn't for the douchebags and idiots out there, how would be able to put value on the folks that are productive, intelligent and contribute to society?


----------



## Readie (Apr 7, 2013)

The world is full of tossers friends.
Just ignore them....

Cheers
John


----------



## Njaco (Apr 7, 2013)

But report them to us and we'll take care of them! Right quick! With nary a "how do you do?" to the curb....door hitting their azz.....buh-bye...............


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 7, 2013)

Clyde....right turn!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 7, 2013)

fubar57 said:


> Nine of the retards online at 12:30PM. That has got to be a record.
> 
> Geo




To be honest there were ten of them for a while. But one of them "grew weak" and disappeared quickly. I have had fun looking at them trying to log in for almost 30 minutes unsuccessfully. Fortunately all of them had been banned earlier. Here is a memorial snapshot I took yesterday.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 7, 2013)

May they rest in peace....naaah!

So, who's THE spammer 'ace' then, who has the most confirmed 'kills'?


----------



## Wurger (Apr 7, 2013)

Guess....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 7, 2013)

It's probably the individual above this post.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 7, 2013)

Most likely, he's got radar to help him...


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 7, 2013)

I send them messages(Hey, I have insomnia and I'm bored at 2 a.m.) after I report them but I think Wojtek bans them before they can read them. Sometimes the messages I send them are the other spammers spam. Hate the d!ckheads with a passion.

Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 7, 2013)

So does the ground control get any help for vectoring?


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 8, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> Well, you have to put it into perspective here...
> 
> If it wasn't for the douchebags and idiots out there, how would be able to put value on the folks that are productive, intelligent and contribute to society?



a good point...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 8, 2013)

Looks like one or two more on now....Wojtek's on now too so I won't last long...


----------



## Wurger (Apr 8, 2013)

Done..


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 8, 2013)

Username.....password......login.....welcome to ww2aircraft.net.....banned!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 8, 2013)

Tak-a-tak-a-tak-tak-a !


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 8, 2013)

Few more of them about at the moment with the big attack (DDOS) on one of the anti spam sites...



GrauGeist said:


> So does the ground control get any help for vectoring?



To a degree. Just keep it up.


----------



## N4521U (Apr 8, 2013)

Being the first to report them is like getting the engine on a lonnnng train on a strafing run!
To quote another...... takka-takka-tak.
Does anyone keep score of first reports? We could have a "kill card" added to our sig! Wonder what we could use as a kill icon????


----------



## Airframes (Apr 9, 2013)

Dopey, from Disney's 7 Dwarfs ?


----------



## N4521U (Apr 9, 2013)

Brilllliant!


----------



## Readie (Apr 9, 2013)

I don't understand how you spot a spammer on this site?
Can some one tell me please.
Ta
John


----------



## Njaco (Apr 9, 2013)

There are 2 types of spammers: 1) A spam-bot which is a program to spam sites and 2) an actual human who is too stupid to use a spam-bot.

They usually post nonsense that has no relation to the topic, thread or forum. Bots use very bad chinglish and human spammers usually have a link in their siggy or post. There are others but that's a quick synopsis.


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 9, 2013)

Readie said:


> I don't understand how you spot a spammer on this site?
> Can some one tell me please.
> Ta
> John



Here's what I look for John.






Nonsensical names, some with numbers attached(in red). Please note the handsome young fellow in green is not a spammer. Shooter in yellow. 






This is usually, though not always a spammer. I look in their profile and if no country is mentioned, usually a spammer. Just curious why one has to wait for a minute every time a spammer is reported. Don't know yet how to merge photos together but I was thinking something in the lines of this. The first superimposed over the second.

Geo


----------



## Njaco (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## Wurger (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Readie (Apr 10, 2013)

fubar57 said:


> Here's what I look for John.
> 
> View attachment 230329
> 
> ...




Blimey..I would never have thought to look for that in a month of Sundays !!
Keep up the spam free work guys
Cheers
John


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2013)

Yesterday I noticed ten of them trying to spam again....







But today they hit the number of 12 at the same time... fortunately all of them had been kicked away.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 28, 2013)

Wish there was a way to send a sizeable jolt back down the line to go "BOOM" at the other end.....system fried, end of the road!


----------



## razor1uk (Apr 28, 2013)

I think 'spam markings' might need to be designed then... like the many different types of 'kill markings', their could be different classes of 'spam kills'; The Ranter, Grammerless Yoyo, Deh Lysdeksic, The Linker etc..

Mmm then again, this is having all the makings of Python-escque sketch that involves airforce looking types, instead of this ...erm 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anwy2MPT5RE_


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## Airframes (Apr 28, 2013)

Perhaps it's possible to incorporate into the forum 'system', a message, activated when someone makes their very first post. 
Something along the lines of "NOTE: If you are a genuine aviation enthusiast, please carry on, and welcome. If you are diminishing what few brain cells you have by pointlessly posting 'spam' or other meaningless rubbish on this site, then use the little intelligence you possess to **** OFF !!"


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2013)

I doubt the spam-bot could understand that. But the "BOOM" idea sounds nice.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 28, 2013)

Love it! Even better if it could be followed by sounds of laughter!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2013)

Ha, ha, ha ....


----------



## B-17engineer (Apr 28, 2013)

We should declare Martial Law on the forum until all Spammers are dealt with


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 28, 2013)

It's a problem that is never going to go away. Just best to live with it and report them when you see them. It's just like any normal arms race...


----------



## razor1uk (Apr 28, 2013)

How can we declre Martial Law when we don't have Samo Hung onsite?!?


----------



## B-17engineer (Apr 28, 2013)

Wait, I want Mod powers or I will overthrow the boards...whose with me!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 28, 2013)

WE already have martial law. Now sit down and shut up!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 28, 2013)

Sir, Yes Sir!


----------



## Readie (May 1, 2013)

Njaco said:


> WE already have martial law. Now sit down and shut up!



Haha... How about a more 'direct approach' ?


----------



## Wurger (May 26, 2013)

A mass attack today. 18 attempts at the same time.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 26, 2013)

So, is that 18 kills in one day then, triple ace in a day, must be record!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 26, 2013)

Wankers.....shortlived once the mighty Wojtek takes Aim...."POOF" and there gone...


----------



## Lucky13 (May 26, 2013)

They're as welcome, as fart in cramped space!


----------



## GrauGeist (May 26, 2013)

Wurger said:


> A mass attack today. 18 attempts at the same time.
> 
> View attachment 234166


How do you know that wasn't me trying to log in after taking my pain medication?


----------



## Wurger (May 26, 2013)

I don't think it was you. Even if you took drugs. The smell of a spam-bot was so evident like an odor of the fart in cramped space.


----------



## Gnomey (May 26, 2013)

Good fishing for them today then Wojtek!


----------



## Wurger (May 26, 2013)

Yep... but it becomes a little bit boring and tiring. We really need Horse here. I have a couple of suggestions for him in order to stop the spam-bots.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 27, 2013)

MG42's, Bofors 40mm, Flak 88, Pak 40, Panther/Jagdpanther, Tiger/Kingtiger?


----------



## Wurger (May 27, 2013)

All... for total annihilation.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 27, 2013)

Like your way of thinking Herr Dr!


----------



## Wurger (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 27, 2013)

with all that firepower...nail them Good Wojtek!


----------



## Wurger (May 27, 2013)

Yes Sir !!!


----------



## Airframes (May 27, 2013)

Warning to Spammers - one point five seconds after hitting the 'Post' button, your PC will evaporate in a localised thermo-nuclear blast, your [email protected] will be vapourised, and what passes for your brain will be fried. This will all be recorded for the delight of our genuine members. You have been warned!!


----------



## at6 (May 27, 2013)

It might be fun to hunt them like rodents and hang them by their genitalia.


----------



## Wurger (May 27, 2013)

Na Hawajach, na Hawajach , powiesił sie chłop na ... palmie.


----------



## A4K (May 28, 2013)

I wish I was a spammer. Must be great to have so much free time you can sit and write posts all day like: 

Twas brillig, and the slithy tothes did GIRLS WITH BIG BOOBS gabble in the gabe, all GIRLS WITH BIG BOOBS mimsy were the GIRLS WITH BIG BOOBS borogroves and the mome graths GIRLS WITH BIG BOOBS outgrabe...


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (May 28, 2013)

As they say in the south... Wojtek is on them like white on rice.


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 2, 2013)

Must be a spammers moon-18. Wojtek's already flamed these idiots but the pinheads keep trying to log in.






Geo


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 2, 2013)

Frickin' wankers...think they can get past Our Air Traffic Controller...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 2, 2013)

he, he , he...

Tower: TWA 2341, for noise abatement turn right 45 Degrees.
TWA 2341: Center, we are at 35,000 feet. How much noise can we make up here?
Tower: Sir, have you ever heard the noise a 747 makes when it hits a 727?


----------



## Airframes (Jun 2, 2013)

He He! Love it!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 3, 2013)

Yeah!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Procrastintor (Jun 4, 2013)

You guys are pretty d*m good at shootin' em down because I haven't seen any!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 5, 2013)

Ninja Spam Eliminators we are!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 5, 2013)

Procrastintor said:


> You guys are pretty d*m good at shootin' em down because I haven't seen any!


Their remains are ground up and added to new forum page material...doing this reduces the impact on the environment, helps extend webpage supply and also serves as a lesson to any future spamming douchebags that might consider straying into this territory...


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 12, 2013)

Wojtek must have a radar that picks up spammers. One hadn't even finished registering and he got flamed.

Geo


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2013)

.... flying in the airspace of the C category nobody can go a toilet for pi$$ing without a permission of the ATC.


----------



## Hotntot (Jun 12, 2013)

Well done on the spammer trawls. Didn't realise we had so much incoming. Reassuring to know that they regularly go down in flames. 
Surely there's a medal ceremony coming soon for our defender mods?


----------



## Readie (Jun 12, 2013)

Hotntot said:


> Well done on the spammer trawls. Didn't realise we had so much incoming. Reassuring to know that they regularly go down in flames.
> Surely there's a medal ceremony coming soon for our defender mods?



How about that most resolute of interceptor / defender the Spitfire?

Matt could be awarded Spitfire first class 

What do you think?


----------



## Hotntot (Jun 12, 2013)

Yup - that sounds like a goer to start with. Spitfire first class, then Spitfire fc with bar.


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 14, 2013)

Gotta be a new record. 25 spammers online, 1 registering and one shady character circled in red.

Geo


----------



## Njaco (Jun 14, 2013)

and I killed 5 posts..................


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 14, 2013)

Yeah...I don't know about that one in the red...looks like they are up to no good...definately keep an eye on that one.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 14, 2013)

Chris, we need to work on your evil laugh. Do you have enough hand sanitizer?


----------



## Hotntot (Jun 15, 2013)

Njaco said:


> and I killed 5 posts..................



Hope you were successful with striking the others down in flames.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 16, 2013)

Think that I just counted to 16 bogies online now, but Wojtek will make it a rather quick and painless death, for.them.b*stards....


----------



## Airframes (Jun 16, 2013)

It's just occurred to me - Spam is not unlike bacon - these spammers ought to be careful, they might get eaten ............


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 16, 2013)

Bacon...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 17, 2013)

.......and eggs!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 17, 2013)

Holy f*** there's like 8 of them out and no mods!!

HELP!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 18, 2013)

B-17engineer said:


> Holy f*** there's like 8 of them out and no mods!!
> 
> HELP!



Wojtek will be along soon......be afraid...be very afraid....


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 20, 2013)

Just curious, there seems to be a lot of females becoming members in the last few days. Hmmmmm.....

Geo


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2013)

Undoubtedly it's a spam-bot. But our security system shouldn't let them register and post anything.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 20, 2013)

Geo


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 23, 2013)

Had a brief back and forth with Wojtek about Spammers still registering and he has told me that the awesome SPAM-O-MATIC program that HorseUSA installed prevents known spammers from posting. If an unknown Spammer does make it through, he is put into the data base and that's that. In the meantime, here's how to spot one that registered, keeping in mind that it's not 100%. I've seen some weird name/number combos that have belonged to upstanding forum members.







Case in point, not a Spammer.






(Hey, I'm going on 3hrs sleep in 2 days and I'm very bored)

Geo


----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2013)

And today we got the number of banned spammers...


----------



## javlin (Oct 23, 2013)

Nice program Horse makes running the asylum much easier I am sure since you know the names and numbers of the coo-coo birds that exist 

We are a nice bunch of looney's as is


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 24, 2013)

What Wojtek and the other Mods had to put up with, having no Spam-O-Matic, this is about 19hrs worth of spammers....









Geo


----------



## Wurger (Oct 24, 2013)

Unfortunately they are still crowding like pigs at a trough.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 25, 2013)

Should be easier targets then...lock and load!


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 25, 2013)

Wurger said:


> Unfortunately they are still crowding like pigs at a trough.


Looks like a great source of bacon, then!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2013)

The spammers' race....


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 25, 2013)

About to hit the Ham-O-Matic.

Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2013)

Each computer keyboard should be "equipped" with the special key.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 25, 2013)

Can we get another 2 extra keys as well. One like the SPAM key except for Jan and the other just gives you bacon...


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2013)

Gnomey said:


> Can we get another 2 extra keys as well. One like the SPAM key except for Jan and the other just gives you bacon...



Do you mean a such one?


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 25, 2013)

Gnomey said:


> Can we get another 2 extra keys as well. One like the SPAM key except for Jan and the other just gives you bacon...



Well, there was this:


----------

